# Cooking coffee with a Moka Pot (and grinder static)



## aka_pseudonym (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm new here - that applies to posting not viewing. I've gleaned lots of information from the site over time - thanks to everyone.

I use a Moka pot. I also use a Hario syphon (excellent, except the washing up), an old Russell Hobbs electric percolator (very good), a Melitta filter machine (good-ish), and a Cafetiere/French Press (never made a good cup of coffee with it yet). And occasionally instant (is that a swear word?) because I do find the Carte Noir Whole Bean Instant which Morrisons stock is surprisingly acceptable when in a hurry - sorry! Those are my credentials for what they are worth.

Anyway - to the Moka pot. Bialetti 6 cup size. A few years ago I stayed in what they call a "townhouse suite" in Rome (like a hotel but without the pointless bits). It was run by a couple, maybe early thirties, and he made the morning coffee and it was pure nectar. Served in a jug for a long drink. A couple of months ago I stayed in a B&B/Hotel in Tramonti in the mountains above Sorrento. Run by a couple, maybe thirties, but this time it was Grandma who made the coffee. Yes - pure nectar - and served in a jug for a long drink! But I had little Italian and she had less English so about the only thing I found out was that she used Moka pots.

So I've been attempting to create my own nectar!!! I'm getting there. The grind is right I think (although I've recently been using a couple of ready ground Segafredo blends specifically designed for Moka coffee which I discovered on eBay - never heard of it before).

My problem is the temperature/speed. My local coffee shop (a proper coffee beans and tea leaf emporium) say the entire brewing process should only last between three and four minutes. There's similar advice on the web. In truth there's every conceivable advice on the web.

I have a gas cooker (LPG rather than natural gas so in theory "hotter"). Only the smallest burner can be used to prevent the flames curling up the side of the pot. Using that takes eight minutes to brew the coffee. Undefeated I have tried trivets on larger burners - both a sturdy cast iron one off a woodburner and a lesser one but still cast iron. Even if those are preheated for five or more minutes I still can't brew the coffee inside of four minutes.

I can if I pre-heat the water of course - which is advised on the web alongside all the similar advice which says don't. But it does seem that Italians never, never, ever preheat the water so that's what I'm aiming for.

I presume that when Mr Bialetti invented his Moka pot in the 1930's he expected most people would use it on a range. So any suggestions as to how to get a Moka pot to brew quickly enough on an LPG gas stove would be welcomed and appreciated.

One other query - I put it in the title. I have a Krups "expert" burr grinder. Not too expensive and works fine. But it isn't earthed - the UK plug on it has a plastic earth pin. I'm PME earthed - that's common for all rural supplies with longer cable runs - the earth is bonded to the negative, but in theory that shouldn't be a factor. However the static generated when I grind is amazing - even taking out the plastic receptacle which catches the coffee makes the hairs on my hand stand up! Is this normal? Should I worry? Would my coffee taste even better if it still had 30,000 volts of static within it? Will that be the next great thing - electrified coffee?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome and wow - big into - I did the same with a review of the 2015 classic -lol

I don't know much about moka pots - but the issue may be the coffee and its freshness - might be better to look at Rave coffee etc - your other issue is the water - if your in the south of the UK then its pants - not like the north where its a powerhouse these days apparently and tut watter is greet.

Krups grinders are 1 crap 2 all are vandergraf generators - I owned one !

you might want to try volvic or ashbeck from Tesco for water - it can make a huge difference

cheers


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

You are right about the speed with the Moka pot, it should be much faster. Make sure you are putting the right amount of water in it (fill the top half to the water line, then pour that in to the bottom half) and also make sure you are getting a good seal where the two halves join together.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

I have two Moka Pots - they are both 3-cup bialettie moka express (i.e. same model) - but they behave quite differently.

One is always slower & the other is much faster - so the coffee is quite different! I think I am going to change the filter/mesh thing to see if that makes a difference. Just not sure which one to change!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

When we are talking about brew time, are talking about the time that the pot is placed on the hob, or the time it takes to fill the top chamber with coffee of a known weight?


----------



## aka_pseudonym (Aug 1, 2016)

Total time it's on the hob as I understand it. But I think I've sussed it out - see my other reply.


----------



## aka_pseudonym (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you prophecy-of-drowning! I think your reply has led me to the solution slightly laterally.

It isn't to do with temperature at all, it's all to do with pressure! Your comment made me look at the upper filter which is of course indented downwards. So although you fill the basket loosely with coffee it's essential it's right up to the brim. That's what I was doing wrong - I was just sticking a couple of scoops in. The upper filter then squashes it ever so slightly but it's enough to allow the pressure to build up in the reservoir. Especially once the coffee is slightly damp. It all makes sense now. If there was no coffee, and therefore no pressure, you could heat the water until it had all boiled dry and you'd get nothing out at the top except steam.

So getting the basket exactly filled to the top is essential. Once the top is screwed on the compaction will be correct, the coffee will dampen, the pressure will build up, and coffee will flow after 3.5 minutes!*** Meraviglioso!

(***I'm actually on 4 mins 10 secs at the moment but next time a trivet will be employed. There's only so much you can drink in a day experimenting.)


----------

